# Aspirin for Dogs



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

This was brought up on another thread...

I read and was told by my vet it was ok for dogs.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

buffered/coated low doseage baby aspirin, and consult your vet as to the dose for your dog's size. Non-buffered will tear up your dog's stomach.

If my 72lbs female needs pain relief for Cold Water Tail or soreness, I'll give her two 81MG pills...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its just the opposite give the noncoated aspirin not the coated.

The reasoning is the coated may get past the stomach and dissolve in and damage the intestine a bleeding stomach is survivalble, a bleeding damaged small intestine can kill.

I lost a shorthair to a similar thing last summer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK... Why couldn't you just grind up the aspirin and put it in some food for the dog to ingest?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> OK... Why couldn't you just grind up the aspirin and put it in some food for the dog to ingest?


That sounds like a real good idea. My question is....isn't there a better alternative than aspirin? If it's a threat at all, why not give something else?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe you can also give a dog tylenol, dont know if thats any better though.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My mistake on above, I meant to say _*buffered baby aspirin*_, not buffered/coated.

The coating doesn't do any harm, but often the dog passes the aspirin before the coating is dissolved.

It's not recommended by any vet I've talked to, to give your dog Tylenol or aspirin substitute.

Here's link to an info page with dosage recommendations...
http://www.school-for-champions.com/ani ... spirin.htm


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

No Tylenol or Ibuprofen for dogs


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There is something similar to Ibuprofen for dogs called Remadyl (SP?). It's an anti-inflamitory for dogs, I believe you'll need a script from your vet, prolly have to buy it from him too.

My 35# dog gets 1/2 an 81mg tablet on very rare occasions.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I like to keep some Rimadyl around during hunting season, really helps for soreness and in particular Cold Water Tail, which Josie seems to get once a year...

If I don't have Rymadil, I give her a couple baby aspirins...


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a general guidline to use. NOTE: Always consult your veterinarian first before using any off the shelf products designed for human use.

_Recommended dosage
Most veterinarians recommend between 5 mg and 10 mg per pound of the dog's weight every 12 hours. Going on the safe side, a recommended dosage of aspirin of about 5 mg/lb seems to work well for most dogs. If you are going to give more, it is a good idea to check with your vet. Also, note that a small dog should take less per pound_.

_*Enteric coated aspirin is not recommended in dogs because about half the time the coating isn't digested and the aspirin is excreted whole in the stool*._

_Start small
It is better to start off small and work your way up to the maximum. If the dog has relief with a smaller dosage, that is great.

A standard aspirin is 320 mg. A baby aspirin is typically 80 mg. That means that 5 mg/lb works out to be one baby aspirin per 16 pounds of body weight twice a day.

Chart
The following chart can be used as a guide. Note that this is not medical advice._

_*Weight of dog in pounds Number of tablets each 12 hours mg *_
8 -------------- 1/2 baby aspirin or less 40 mg 
16 --------------1 baby aspirin 80 mg 
32 --------------1/2 adult or 2 baby 160 mg 
48 --------------3/4 adult or 3 baby 240 mg 
64 --------------1 adult or 4 baby 320 mg 
80 --------------1 1/4 adult or 5 baby 400 mg 
96 --------------1 1/2 adult or 6 baby 480 mg

_In conclusion
The proper dosage of aspiring can give your dog relief from pain and inflammation. You should be aware of possible problems and know the proper dosage. It is good to check with a vet before giving any medication, and remember that dogs are not humans and don't need an aspirin for minor pains._


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i would just ask your vet because my vet told me 10 mg per 10 lbs


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

NDTerminator, what is Cold Water Tail?

A couple of years ago my lab got a very stiff, sore and swollen tail for a day in the middle of a week of pheasant hunting. She could barely wag her tail let alone make her ususal figure 8's when she was hot on a bird. I thought it was swollen and sore from making all those figure 8's! Although I really felt sorry for her, it was a bit funny seeing just the tip of her tail wagging when she was on a bird. My buddy and I usually signal each other when the dog is on a bird by waving our arm in a figure 8. That day we just waved a finger as a signal. :lol:

Is what she had Cold Water Tail? She was in the water every chance she got. Or is Cold Water Tail just a waterfowl term for a sore stiff tail from excessive wagging? :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Canuck, your dog had Cold Water Tail, also called Limp Tail. Usually from the base down about 4-6 inches swells up and the tail normally hangs limp. It's extremely painful and you will often see the dog get lethargic and sensitive about having it's tail touched. The good news is it gets better on it's own in 4-7 days. Best thing to do is put the dog up until it passes and give it Rymadil or aspirin to help with the pain & inflammation.

It's fairly common, particularly in waterdog breeds, and associated with hard field work. Not every dog gets it but once they do, they tend to keep getting it. My Josie gets it once a season like clockwork, usually about 2 weeks in...


----------

